# New acquisition hangianum x ichiro suzuki



## troy (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## JAB (Sep 8, 2016)

NICE! From Sam?


----------



## troy (Sep 8, 2016)

From sam tsui


----------



## NYEric (Sep 8, 2016)

Nice, good luck.


----------



## troy (Sep 8, 2016)

You have you're doubts eric?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 8, 2016)

Flaking are always a risk for me.


----------



## troy (Sep 8, 2016)

I'm altering my growing culture to accomodate my brachys, so hopefully these will be blooming in 2-4 years


----------



## Migrant13 (Sep 9, 2016)

troy said:


> I'm altering my growing culture to accomodate my brachys, so hopefully these will be blooming in 2-4 years



So what will your new conditions be? Good looking plants by the way.


----------



## troy (Sep 9, 2016)

Very warm, 2 fans and a humidifier 80 -90 days 67 - 70 nights all year


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 10, 2016)

Day tempt seem very warm as you say, but the night temp is really good actually.
I wish I had that in the summer. hahaha


----------

